# Drillbit Taylor (Owen Wilson Movie).



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2008)

I just saw an ad for the movie _Drillbit Taylor_. It appears to be a teen comedy focusing on Owen Wilson training some high school kids in self-defense and serving as a bodyguard for them. Looks like it'll have some baaaaaad martial arts in it.


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not exactly the biggest fan of Owen Wilson movies that don't also star Jackie Chan...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's the official site ... Drillbit Taylor ... there's the TV ad and a trailer there.


----------

